

How working as a cook helped me be a better developer - jlengrand
http://www.lengrand.fr/2012/06/how-working-as-a-cook-helped-me-be-a-better-developer/

======
techdmn
I worked in restaurants on and off for the better part of seven years, five of
those cooking. I agree with a lot of what is stated in this article, a few
thoughts on my own experience:

1) Nobody is too good to do the dirty work - everybody washes dishes and mops
floors.

2) I definitely learned how to be efficient by eliminating unnecessary task
switches from some processes, and running 6 or 8 separate processes at the
same time.

3) Memory is hugely important for a working line cook. You have to know what
you are cooking now (which could be up to 10 or 15 different entrees,
depending - I'm sure some do more), what you are cooking next, and where other
cooks might need help - plating, making sure sides are stocked, etc.

4) Kitchens can be another true meritocracy. Nobody cares if you dress or talk
funny, but if you can't get things done you won't find many friends.

I could go on all day. :)

